# Costco!



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Just wondering if anyones going soon? If they are could they get me some of those MFs and I'll sort you out for the cash - as I don't have a membership meself. Thanks


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

if you cant get anybody close to you ill try and get you some normally pass it every monday on my way delivering up nottingham when i pass sheffield.dont know what postage would be though


----------



## juls (Apr 24, 2006)

Spoony said:


> Just wondering if anyones going soon? If they are could they get me some of those MFs and I'll sort you out for the cash - as I don't have a membership meself. Thanks


Spoony its Grizzle (Silver bmw) i've got a card for costco i can pick up pack/s for you i'm in Glasgow a few times a week with work. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

chrisc said:


> if you cant get anybody close to you ill try and get you some normally pass it every monday on my way delivering up nottingham when i pass sheffield.dont know what postage would be though


Good offer that, got to be cheaper than what ebay offerings are at, if no-ones anywhere near up here I'll hit you up on that one!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

juls said:


> Spoony its Grizzle (Silver bmw) i've got a card for costco i can pick up pack/s for you i'm in Glasgow a few times a week with work. :thumb:


Alright, that would be awesome. Whenever suits yourself would suit me. I work on Maryhill Road so a stonesthrow from Glasgow whereever and whenever you'd be available. Cheers


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I should check in more often and not fly through. I was there today for some of their mince pies, £3.99 for 11. mmmmmmmmmmm
Just noticed when you posted, I was there at lunch-time.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

get yourself some of the eurow drying towels two for seven quid aswell


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

chisai said:


> I should check in more often and not fly through. I was there today for some of their mince pies, £3.99 for 11. mmmmmmmmmmm
> Just noticed when you posted, I was there at lunch-time.


Yeah just posted 5 mins ago! Cheers though. Just looking for soom good value MFs and I hear Costco are slightly better than the screwfix so I'm after some of those


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Spoony mate, let me know if you need anything from Costco. I work 3 miles from the store and am more than happy to help you out.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Right, so who's the best one to be near it soonish without going out their way too much? Basically I'm only really after a pack of the MFs and anything else decent they do. 

Whoever fancies it let me know, would also throw in a couple extras for the help!


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

alright spoony mate. spoke to you at C.W.W the other day. i have a costco card. if your wanting to go. i wont mind taking you in on my card if you want to meet up down there. gives you a chance to have a look.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Awesome, some good offers there. Where exactly is Costco located lol? I'm not so sure. What kind of days are you free Ross?


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Its in Saint Rollox across from the 24hr tesco,its on the right if your heading up to springburn from the m8


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Spoony fella, I'm out n about tomoz, if you want a gander round costco, drop me a pm and I'll hook up wi you there. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm sure I could find that!

What time tomorrow Kenny? I'm working till 2 so would be unlikely to make it there before half 2.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Kenny is sorting me out tomorrow. Cheers Ross I'll keep you in mind for next time.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

no bother mate. kenny would be handier for you he is in glasgow tomorrow.


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

if your stuck i'm another with a costco card


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Met with Kenny today and managed to pick up a packet of these - much appreciated Kenny. Top bloke! May get some more in the new year but we shall see!


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

same here mate another costco member, anytime


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

How do you go about obtaining one of these membership cards then?


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> How do you go about obtaining one of these membership cards then?


Just roll up, pay the fee and away you go..........

:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> How do you go about obtaining one of these membership cards then?


you have to have buissness or be in a certain proffesion:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmm will start a course in mechanics next year at college.. can i get one then?!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Right, so who's the best one to be near it soonish without going out their way too much? Basically I'm only really after a pack of the MFs and anything else decent they do.
> 
> Whoever fancies it let me know, would also throw in a couple extras for the help!


How many MF's are you wanting?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> How do you go about obtaining one of these membership cards then?


Or as an add on with someone who already has one, there is a limit though as to how many add ons a member can have. I have a trade one through my brother.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Once again i have a card if anyone is needing anything


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

thats what i have trade.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Just a bump to this, I'm wondering if anyone is near the big C soon? I've just given my mate 10 out my pack to start his collection and I'd given my mum half the pack for around the house so could do with a new pack.

Thought I'd ask. Not in a rush so just let me know.


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

screwfix are selling 50 mfs for £19.99.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

The mf's are £11.70 in costco atm. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Rick74 said:


> screwfix are selling 50 mfs for £19.99.


Ken, I prefer the Costco ones though - they are around 12 quid for 36 so better value too :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i'm going tomorrow probably the Glasgow on as i'm in Motherwell getting my mitts on an X6.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> i'm going tomorrow probably the Glasgow on as i'm in Motherwell getting my mitts on an X6.


 you mind me tagging along Grizzle? Will you have an X6 for me to drool over? :doublesho


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Spoony said:


> you mind me tagging along Grizzle? Will you have an X6 for me to drool over? :doublesho


Nah i'll have the van lol drop me a PM an we organise a time to meet us there mate.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

PM sent, included my mobile number hopefully typed it right lol


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

Rick74 said:


> screwfix are selling 50 mfs for £19.99.


Oooh, do you have a link for that? I used to have a card years ago for Costco but don't have one now.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Jiffy said:


> Oooh, do you have a link for that? I used to have a card years ago for Costco but don't have one now.


here ya go :thumb:

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/62624/Cleaning/Cleaning-Cloths/Microfibre-Cloth-Pack-of-50


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks! I'll have a look at them next time I'm going by.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

i go every thursday mate at 1.30 to get stock for my cafe, anytime mate


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, sorted today thanks to grizzle. They'll last a lifetime if I don't give them away!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

h13ulk said:


> i go every thursday mate at 1.30 to get stock for my cafe, anytime mate


Hmmm Cafe need tell us were and do we get DW discounts lol.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Hmmm Cafe need tell us were and do we get DW discounts lol.


lol you wont get much discount from my gf lol annies cafe glasgow road baillieston:thumb:


----------

